# Smoked Eggplant?



## smokeusum (Jan 27, 2013)

Anyone tried it? Seems like it would really pick up a nice smoke...


----------



## smoking b (Jan 30, 2013)

I have added it along with other veggies before & it has come out good.













PICT0258.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Jan 13, 2013
__ 1






Hard to see but there is some eggplant in this medley.

Give it a whirl


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Jan 30, 2013)

smokeusum said:


> Anyone tried it? Seems like it would really pick up a nice smoke...


Haven't tried it yet but it sounds like a really good idea!  Maybe smoke it then bread and fry for eggplant parmesan!


----------



## jirodriguez (Jan 30, 2013)

Should come out great, just keep  an eye on it so it doesn't get to mushy on you. I like to grill it over hot coals with a few chunks of wood thrown in for a nice smokey flavor.


----------



## moikel (Feb 5, 2013)

Its always the starting point for making baba ghanoush ,blister it over flame de skin the follow recipe.Lovely on flat bread .Smoking it then making the dip sounds like winner.Let me know if you want my recipe .Mick


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 6, 2013)

Moikel said:


> Its always the starting point for making baba ghanoush ,blister it over flame de skin the follow recipe.Lovely on flat bread .Smoking it then making the dip sounds like winner.Let me know if you want my recipe .Mick


Beat me to the punch Mick...Smoked Baba would be a winner...JJ


----------



## moikel (Feb 6, 2013)

Its a great way to eat eggplant I think extra smoke will be great.


----------



## Rob Corriveau (Aug 10, 2018)

Hi All - I'm new to this forum, but just got my first smoker and would love that Baba Ganoush recipe.  Do you think I should smoke it until mushy, char it & then smoke, or smoke it & cover it to roast it (as to not take on too much smoke flavor)?!


----------



## cooker613 (Aug 13, 2018)

Make it all the time, Israeli style, “ hatzalim”. Very simple. Build a fire, let it burn down to coals, puncture the eggplant(s), and toss in the fire. Turn occasionally to get even char. Then toss in colander and slash eggplants to let juices drip out. When cool enough to handle, peel and chop. Add garlic, cumin, chili, and a touch of mayo. Mix well, serve with pita.


----------



## wboggs (Aug 15, 2018)

You can smoke just about anything, I bake bread in the smoker with just the lump charcoal and it's dangerously good.


----------

